# csv berechnen



## samaki (31. Dezember 2011)

hallo 

Habe ein kleines Problem.

Habe eine Auflage nach dem in einem csv datei pro zeile nicht mehr als 128 Bits vorkommen dürfen.

Wie berechne ich dies.

Dies sind Buchstaben, Zahlen Zeichen.

Gibt es ein Tool zur berechnung?

Ich danke Euch schon im vorraus  für eine Antwort.


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Ich bin nur Praktiker..... wenn Du Theorie brauchst, dann frage einen Informatiker. 

In Notepad wird pro Zeichen 1 Byte belegt.
Und da 1 Byte aus 8 Bit besteht, ergeben sich so 16 Zeichen pro Zeile.
Egal ob Buchstabe, Zahl, Sonderzeichen, ja sogar ein Tabstop, belegt jeweils 1 Byte (also 8 Bit).
Ein Tool zur Berechnung kannst Du Dir also sparen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

